

My Google Summer of Code with Code for America - zachwill
http://zachwill.posterous.com/google-summer-of-code

======
egiva
Good job! Seems like writing the python wrappers and making the data more
accessible was an important accomplishment. I'd say your summer was well
spent!

Question: on madewithdata.com, when searching for the nearest radiation
facility, is there no facility name included in the lat/lng data?

~~~
zachwill
Thanks, man. I believe most have a `PRIMARY_NAME` key — but I can't guarantee
they all do. The RADInfo data is suprisingly patchy in some parts — but I did
manage to download it all from the API and convert it to JSON (the link should
be near the bottom of the page to download).

